# Wo kauft ihr Rocky Mountain Ersatzteile wie Lager, Schaltauge, ...



## turboquattro (21. April 2019)

Servus und frohe Ostern!

Ich habe ein Altitude 770 MSL Rally Edition aus 2014 welches mir sehr gut gefällt und mir auch wenn es heute von der Geometrie nicht mehr modern ist eben top passt.

Ich habe das Bike vor 1 Jahr gebraucht gekauft und habe nun den Hinterbaum demontiert. Wollte eigentlich nur den Dämpfer zum Service schicken aber die Gelegenheit sämtliche Lager zu reinigen und zu prüfen musste ich nutzen. Die Rillenkugellager habe ich schon ersetzt. Die Gleitlager sehen noch gut aus aber das sind eben Verschleißteile und zwei Bolzen sehen am Sechskant leider nicht mehr neuwertig aus.
Ein Ersatzschaltauge wäre ebenfalls top.

Wo bezieht ihr diese Parts oder hat sowas zufällig noch jemand zu veräußern.


----------



## Dreamworks (21. April 2019)

Ich beziehe meine Ersatzteile über MF Bikes oder direkt aus Canada (was aber schwieriger ist) 
Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall bei den Auktionsdingern zu schauen oder zu handeln. Teilweise sind die deutschen Preise wirklich frech!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (21. April 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort. Mich würde natürlich interessieren wo du direkt in Kanada bestellst?

Mit Auktionsdingern ist einfach die große Plattform gemeint?


----------



## maert (22. Oktober 2020)

Servus @turboquattro , hattest du hier mal zur Bezugsquelle aus Kanadien eine Antwort bekommen? Würde mich auch interessieren. Danke!


----------



## Dreamworks (22. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, also mit Ersatzteilen ist es so eine Sache. 
Das Problem ist einfach in Deutschland, wenn es nicht vorrätig ist dann wird das entweder zurückgewiesen oder es dauert ewig bis wieder mal ein Paket mit Bestellwert bei Rocky bestellt wird. Dazu kommt natürlich das Bikeaction und der Händler auch noch von was leben wollen.

Ich selbst habe es schon erlebt, dass es bei Rocky auf der Website billiger war inkl. Porto als über den Importeur. Die Auktionsdinger ja das eine große... da verkaufen manchmal aus dem Ausland die Leute Teile zu Kampfpreisen.

Zu guter letzt! Ich fahre Rocky schon wirklich lange und immer wenn es keine Möglichkeit mehr gab, habe ich einfach Rocky in Canada angeschrieben und denen gesagt was ich benötige. Das ging schnell via FedEx und Kreditkarte war stets super freundlich und gar kein Problem. In manchem fällen wurde es sogar kostenlos versendet und einfach als Garantie deklariert obwohl es ein Ersatzteil war.

Für Bikeaction mag das unglücklich sein! Ich kenn deren Verträge mit Rocky nicht, aber letztendlich müssen wir halt sehen das wir die Teile irgendwo beziehen und das auch noch zu vernünftigen preisen. Das die auch nicht alles am Lager haben können ist auch klar.


----------



## maert (22. Oktober 2020)

Nuja, ich bin gerade in Kanada, da wittere ich natürlich eine Möglichkeit....daher meine Frage 

Die Lager für meinen Fall (2001er Element) haben sie sogar noch im eigenen Shop gelistet für umgewuppt 21 Euronen (plus noch Versand). War mir bis gerade eben auch nicht klar, dass man direkt bei Rocky bestellen kann. Man ist da gedanklich meist im altbekannten "Bestellungen nur über Händler"-Ding verfangen.


----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

Ich will das Thema nochmal nutzen um nach empfehlenswerten Händlern zu fragen. Ich hatte bislang gemischte Erfahrungen mit Tobsens Bike World in Alzenau und Der Dynamo. Letzterer war super freundlich am Telefon, aber beschissen zu erreichen. Ans Telefon hab ich ihn direkt noch nie bekommen, Mailkontakt wird anscheinend wohl gelesen, aber 5 Tage für eine Rückmeldung...

Suche gerade ein paar Teile und in der Regel auch einen guten und zuverlässigen Händler, an den ich mich wenden kann.

Es gab mal irgendwo einen Top 100 der servicefreundlichsten Händler auf Enduro MTB, aber ich finde den Artikel ums Verrecken nicht wieder. Da waren auch Rocky Händler drin.

Bin für Tipps und Hinweise dankbar.

P.S.: Wieso hat eigentlich niemand einen RM Onlineshop mit Teilen und Klamotten? Hat sich dieses Internetz nicht durchgesetzt?


----------



## psycho82 (7. April 2021)

@Ben-HD 

hast PN mit direkten Ansprechpartnern


----------



## Nofaith (7. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> P.S.: Wieso hat eigentlich niemand einen RM Onlineshop mit Teilen und Klamotten? Hat sich dieses Internetz nicht durchgesetzt?


Man muss in Deutschland zwischen Rocky Mountain (Procycle Group) als Hersteller und dem Importeur BikeAction unterscheiden. Letzterer stellt dem Händler hohen Hürden auf, die Bedingungen sind nicht gerade attraktiv und Internet-Vertrieb ist nicht gern gesehen. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen was Modell-Auswahl, Preise und Support angeht ist RM-Canada eine ganz andere Liga. Hier in Deutschland versucht man immer noch aus dem Kult der Anfangsjahre Kapital zu schlagen.

Bei kleineren Ersatzteilen würde ich den direkten Kontakt zu RM-Canada empfehlen.


----------

